

Ask HN: will you validate my idea. history wiki - andys627

wiki for history. based around cities. main content will be user gen'd stories, videos, pics<p>idea came from talking to old people about the town i grew up in and wishing there was some place where all of it was
======
rodw
I see what you did here with the polling options (once I realized that
andys627 was also the original poster). That's a pretty clever way to emulate
a poll on HN without polling options.

But be aware that no one but you can see the number of points each option has.
Assuming they get a few votes at least, can you report back the results to the
rest of us?

BTW, re. the idea, I think it could make a good website and but a bad
business. Is this meant to be a project or a business?

* - Specifically, here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331859> and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331857>

~~~
andys627
1 point for each haha! thanks

------
gojomo
It's a reasonable idea. It might not be a big business, at least not for quite
a while. It might overlap a bit with:

<http://localwiki.org/>

------
andys627
don't do it

------
andys627
do it

